# GRI - anyone got 1st appointment this month?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

We finally got to the top of the list and have our first appointment on 26th of May (two weeks on Saturday) 

Just wondered if anyone else is due to be starting around the same time?

Suzie x


----------



## Alex30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi I have my first appt on the sat 19th.So we will prob be around the same time. Feels like we have waited ages x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

we start on monday the 14th, feeling nevous, excieted and scared


----------



## Alex30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Baddies - how was your appt? X


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Alex30 said:


> Hi I have my first appt on the sat 19th.So we will prob be around the same time. Feels like we have waited ages x


Woo hoo, hopefully we'll be cycle buddies then and keep each other sane 

Naddie, hope it went well for you today hun.

Suzie x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

hi ladies, hope yous are all well this evening, appt went well this afternoon, had my scan done and the down regulation injection, which was totally painless, just waiting on the bleed to progress, for the next stage,nurse said should be in the next 7 to 10 days    xx


----------

